# ga16 >> sr20



## SickSE-R (Aug 16, 2004)

*sr20de swap...*

i know im new to this bored but im not new to forums... i attempted to find my answers via the search but i could find anything that i was really looking for ... so some questions i have is ... i have a 91 xe with the ga16de ... wanna swap to sr20de.. i was wondeting if i get a b13 sr20 do i have to have an ?engine cradle?.. also does anyone know where i can find a ga16de >> sr20de how to for the b13...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

look in the sr20 engine forum and the ga16 engine forum. if you've never done a swap before...don't do it yourself. pay someone to do it.


----------



## SickSE-R (Aug 16, 2004)

shit what for... just cuz ive nevr done it on a nissan doesnt make a difference.. u dont leanr nothing by paying people to fu*k u in the ass with labor charges...


also.. if ive never done it dont do it myself... well if i do it myself next time i can say ive done it so lets do it again..


----------



## SickSE-R (Aug 16, 2004)

anyone know of a step by step how to to this swap.. i can find plenty for the 240 and everyhting but im looking for a step by step how to for swaping a sr20 into a b13...thanks for any help..appreciate much

frank


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Threads merged.


----------



## MrSERious (Aug 18, 2004)

SickSE-R said:


> i know im new to this bored but im not new to forums... i attempted to find my answers via the search but i could find anything that i was really looking for ... so some questions i have is ... i have a 91 xe with the ga16de ... wanna swap to sr20de.. i was wondeting if i get a b13 sr20 do i have to have an ?engine cradle?.. also does anyone know where i can find a ga16de >> sr20de how to for the b13...


i was thkin da same, i have a 92 XE 5speed and i want to convert it to a SE-R, is it possible??? cuz im goin to buy a se-r trunk wit the factory spoiler, n put it on my XE, but im mostly concerned wit tha engine swap itself, is it possible????


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> ...don't do it yourself. pay someone to do it.


  i didnt pay anyone todo it..and i have never done a swap before, i just went at it and did it 

id more suggest if you dont have to time or tools..pay someone, other then that it was a simple swap


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

SickSE-R said:


> anyone know of a step by step how to to this swap.. i can find plenty for the 240 and everyhting but im looking for a step by step how to for swaping a sr20 into a b13...thanks for any help..appreciate much
> 
> frank


Step 1: Begin Searching.

Step 2: Read a LOT.

Step 3: Take your time to learn a lot.

Step 4: Get all the parts, tools, time, etc. you'll need.

Step 5: Do it yourself and good luck!


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

MrSERious said:


> i was thkin da same, i have a 92 XE 5speed and i want to convert it to a SE-R, is it possible??? cuz im goin to buy a se-r trunk wit the factory spoiler, n put it on my XE, but im mostly concerned wit tha engine swap itself, is it possible????


Once you get the trunk swapped all you gotta do is drop in the SE-R motor. Oh yeah, and get rid of those pesky back doors. Don't forget the SE-R stickers! It's definitely possible to put an SR20 in an XE. See above step-by-step guide.


----------



## kdj99 (Feb 19, 2004)

This ain't a full how-to but it's a start:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february99/sr20de.shtml


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SickSE-R said:


> also.. if ive never done it dont do it myself... well if i do it myself next time i can say ive done it so lets do it again..


::Scratching head::: huh?


----------



## Zarelli (Sep 15, 2004)

I personally think that you could do it yourself if you get all the right parts.



chimmike said:


> if you've never done a swap before...don't do it yourself.


I am new and im not trying to make enemies but if you never do your first engine swap then youll never be able to say you did one. 

So go for it.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

if you've never done it before... good luck.

Mine took almost a month... WITH a skilled electrician who has already done swaps in the past, just not on my particular model...

You will never know how much of a bitch wiring ECUs is until you've tried it... and unless you're a trained electrician WITH an FSM for both cars, and a complete pin-out of BOTH ECUs and engines, forget it... just ask someone else to do it.


----------



## ciVick_EX (Aug 1, 2004)

So wait, you're saying the wiring is the worst part of the swap?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm saying if you have no clues about anything electrical... and if you get shafted on engine sourcing and get a cut harness, you're in deep doo doo.

Even with a full harness, there are some things that need to be changed over. And you need to make sure that the engine is USDM so it matches your cluster gauge, or if its JDM, get ready to source a JDM cluster guage (but it'll be in km/h)...

oh, and if the engine is older/newer than your car, you'll run into cable vs. electrical speed sensor problems.... just the little things. If you don't have help from someone familiar with Nissan swaps, don't experiment yourself... it'll end up costing you more and/or taking more time... if this is your daily driver, you don't want it sitting for weeks.

IMHO, wiring is the WORST part of any swap.


----------



## ciVick_EX (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't think the age of the engine would be a problem in my case, as I've got a B13 sentra and thinking of a U12 bluebird swap... if I'm not mistaken those are pretty close on year of manufacture. I'm still doing research, but I'm probably gonna try the swap myself. I have quite a bit of experience wiring things so I believe I can tackle that part.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Oh well.... good luck!


----------



## ciVick_EX (Aug 1, 2004)

Thx I'll keep you guys updated... in like half a year from now, lol.


----------

